# How should I pay for the water taxis



## elizabeth.ay (Sep 23, 2016)

Had such a fun experience this weekend, and ended up on one of those water taxis! But... was super confused how much to pay them. Is it a flat rate? Didn't want to be that noob that doesn't understand.. lolz.


----------



## elizabeth.ay (Sep 23, 2016)

Update: So in case any of you were wondering, I found out that the sign on the pier is actually a price table  Noob.


----------

